
Are You a Hacker or a Designer? - 100c1p43r
https://www.yegor256.com/2014/10/26/hacker-vs-programmer-mentality.html
======
ktpsns
Without doubt, the "hacker style" code example is the better one in this
example -- if equipped with a suitable comment ;-)

We will always need "hackery" people because they are the ones who write
groundbreaking codes never seen before. It's not so much a question of writing
assembly but of being able to master the math and the abstraction. That's why
functional programming is still a myth for the majority of programmers
("designers"), who still stick in 1995s OOP world. And that's why the security
world will still be ruled by people who understand the systems. Hackers.

